# Petzoo



## joffy (Feb 14, 2008)

Anyone had problems with petzoo.co.uk before?

I ordered a tub of small locusts a week ago but my order status still says processing.

I've tried emailing a few times but never get a reply. :cussing:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I always use them and find its always next day delivery.Ring them as I have NEVER had a problem with them:no1:


----------



## joffy (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks, but can't see a phone number listed on the site?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

i cant see a tele number on there either.
did the payment go through?


----------



## joffy (Feb 14, 2008)

Yep they have taken payment and it says it was due to be posted last monday.


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

I've used them many times and never had a problem with them.
The number is 08458330831

Nick


----------



## joffy (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks very much, will try calling them.


----------



## Deans On Toast (Jul 2, 2007)

I've bought from them quite a few times! Had one or two problems with a missing item or different item than I asked for, but a quick email always sorted it out!

They'll get back to ya - have a bit of faith!


----------



## joffy (Feb 14, 2008)

No answer this morning.
How long should it take to reply to emails? It's been 3 days since the 1st was sent and others say they get back to you quickly! :censor:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Ahhh... I think their opening hours are 10-4 or something like that:bash:


----------



## shaolinmaster (Apr 28, 2008)

You might find that as your order was for locusts....they have probably run out. There is a nationwide shortage on them at the moment. Apparently the people who breed them are on strike. 

Won't hurt to call them and confirm though. If this is the case they should of had the decency to ring you or email you to let you know. 

Hope this helps : victory:


----------



## joffy (Feb 14, 2008)

shaolinmaster said:


> You might find that as your order was for locusts....they have probably run out. There is a nationwide shortage on them at the moment. Apparently the people who breed them are on strike.
> 
> Won't hurt to call them and confirm though. If this is the case they should of had the decency to ring you or email you to let you know.
> 
> Hope this helps : victory:


They took the money quick enough! Ideally they should let me know if out of stock or keep the online account status up to date, but when a customer contacts them several times enquiring about the delay they SHOULD reply and offer a refund.
I won't be using them again, despite all the recommendations here.

UPDATE; They still not answering the phone. Time for a angry email!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

On Wednesday I ordered Crix, Locusts and mealies and they came 1st class royal mail and arrived yesterday(Thursday) I have NEVER had a problem with delivery which is why I use them


----------



## joffy (Feb 14, 2008)

SO WHY ME!!!! :cussing:


----------



## robglobe (Feb 11, 2007)

I stopped using petzoo 8 months ago because of incomplete / missing orders / failure to reply to emails and they still owe me £3.95 for a item i paid for so i would steer clear.


----------



## TGR London (Oct 15, 2007)

I've posted a similar post to this under lizards this morning - same story. They owe me £165.


----------



## joffy (Feb 14, 2008)

TGR London said:


> I've posted a similar post to this under lizards this morning - same story. They owe me £165.


Jeez that's alot. If you don't get anywhere, use the small claims court process, it can all be done online.


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

I bought a six pack of disinfectant from them for £23.82 the money was taken from my account on June 23 and I have recieved nothing yet. Ive sent several emails and they havent bothered to reply. Ill stick to livefood.co.uk or reptilekeeping.com in future.


----------



## joffy (Feb 14, 2008)

Got an email from them today...

"Unfortunately due to a systems error your order was bypassed 
by our order processing system. As a gesture of goodwill I've refunded 
your shipping cost and your order will be dispatched 1st class on 
Wednesday. Thank you for your patience."

But on the site it claims...

*If you're not completely satisfied for any reason, if it's not the freshest most well packed livefood you've ever received, if it's not sent when we say it is, or if for any other reason you're not completely delighted, just email us and not only will we immediately refund your purchase price for that week, but we'll send you an extra tub of livefood of your choice completely FREE just for giving us a try. If it's not as great a service as you hoped for, the worst that can happen is that you end up with a free tub of livefood. 

*So I guess their email system must of failed as well?

Muppets.
* 


*


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

I still havent heard back from them they just dont seem to answer.


----------



## joffy (Feb 14, 2008)

Rico said:


> I still havent heard back from them they just dont seem to answer.


Fingers crossed they'll refund your postage! :no1:

:whistling2:


----------



## joffy (Feb 14, 2008)

So after nearly 3 weeks since I placed my order they email...

"unfortunately the following product from your order is out of stock at the moment" :bash:

My advice.... AVOID!


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm having a bit of a bad time with them myself...

They keep sending out the wrong colour of carpet - last time they dealt with it really well so i bought again, now same mistake but a large quantity.

Its more annoying because it adds like a week or so onto the order time even if they get it fixed and i could have got it from somewhere else in that time, but if they can fix the order then i'll have two lots.

Two working days wasn't enough to respond via email so far - fingers crossed though.

Worst case scenario i'm hoping Paypal will sort it out.

Where did that phone number come from - can't find one on the site or in my emails?


----------



## robglobe (Feb 11, 2007)

There used to be a shop in liverpool but thats now closed down and they seem to be using a postal address in london which is just a small office dealing with there mail.

There phone number is no longer on the website so i presume they are getting loads of complaints from unhappy customers.


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Ive got nothing from them not the goods I payed for or a refund Ill go and email tham again now.


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Finaly got my money refunded today.


----------



## joffy (Feb 14, 2008)

Rico said:


> Finaly got my money refunded today.


That's good news Rico. Who will you be using from now on?


----------



## andie (Sep 23, 2007)

This is really sad to hear all this about Petzoo, ive used them for a while and have never had problems with them, i think that the current livefood shortages are putting a huge strain on the online shops but this should be no excuse for not answering emails..


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

joffy said:


> That's good news Rico. Who will you be using from now on?


Ill stick with reptilekeeping.com or livefood.co.uk those are the best Ive used. Who do you use?


----------



## joffy (Feb 14, 2008)

Rico said:


> Ill stick with reptilekeeping.com or livefood.co.uk those are the best Ive used. Who do you use?


I did use LivefoodsUK for locusts but there were several dead and none were very lively.
I then tried Livefoodsbypost and was amazed by the difference, they were very lively and none dead.
Livefood Warehouse are good too.


----------

